# Heizölverbrauch ausrechnen mit s7-200



## BodyKra (31 August 2007)

Hallo

Da ich gern den Heizölverbrauch auf meinen TP177micro Darstellen bzw den Restfüllstand meiner Heizöltanks dadurch errechnen kann wollte ich mal wissen ob das schon jemand gemacht hat? Conrad verkauft eine Fertige Anzeige die parralell zur Pumpe angeschlossen wird.aber das ist kein Ausgang dran den ich nutzen könnte. Alles was ich bis jetzt weiß ist das Die Pumpe immer die gleiche Menge fördert.

Was brauche ich noch für werte um den Verbrauch l/min(Grundwert) auszurechnen.da ja nicht in 1 min 1liter öl verbraucht wird.
Der brenner hat 0,34KW aber ich schaue nochmal nach.

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

-Pumpe läuft=steuert den einen minutentakt (sm0.4) der CPU an
-ein Zähler wird durch den Takt betrieben
-den wert des zählers wird berechnet um l/min zu bekommen

Hat das von euch schonmal jemand gemacht und
nun was für faktoren brauche ich für die berechnung.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## o.s.t. (31 August 2007)

ich würde einen Füllstandssensor mit Analogausgang im Tank einbauen.

o.s.t.


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> ...
> Alles was ich bis jetzt weiß ist das Die Pumpe immer die gleiche Menge fördert.
> ...



Wenn dem so ist dann entspricht die Fördermenge (die ja in Volumen/Zeit angegeben ist) direkt dem l/min Verbrauch (Einheiten bereinigt). 

Also Pumpe läuft dann Verbrauch gleich Fördermenge. Wenn die Pumpe steht Verbrauch gleich Null.

Wenn Du jetzt noch einen Betriebsstundenzähler für die Pumpe baust, bekommst Du mit "Fördermenge * Betriebsstunden = Verbrauchsmenge" Die Verbrauchte Öl Menge  errechnet.
_____

Ich bin kein Heizungsexperte. Bist Du sicher das dort kein Stellglied ist ein Ventil oder sowas das die Öl-Menge mit Hilfe "Regelt"? Und die Restmenge zurück in den Tank lässt oder so?

Also ich denke das man ja nicht wie beim Auto am aktuellen Verbrauch interessiert ist sondern den Tankinhalt haben will. Da wäre der Füllstand im Tank aussagekräftiger (auch hier muss man etwas rechnen).


----------



## BodyKra (31 August 2007)

*soll nix kosten*

Hallo

Danke für die antwort aber ich möchte kein geld ausgeben.

Habe vieleicht schon ne lösung gefunden.in einen hei´zungforum steht das auf dem typenschild des brenners der verbrauch in kg/h stehen müsste.
Ich hoffe mal denn DANN brauch icht nicht mehr viel rechnen.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## repök (31 August 2007)

Der Verbrauch einer Heizungpumpe ist immer konstant. Es kommt dann auf die Düse im Brenner an. Ich habs bei mir zu hause ausgelitert. Also Litermass und Zeit stoppen. Das passt recht gut.


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> ...
> auf dem typenschild des brenners der verbrauch in kg/h stehen müsste.
> ...



Dann immer noch Betriebsstunden des Brenners erfassen (Betriebsstundenzähler bauen) und 



```
X kg * 0,829 kg/dm³
Verbraucht = -------------------  * Betriebsstunden 
             1 h

X ist der Wert vom Brenner

Kurz:

Verbraucht = X * 0,829 * Betriebsstunden
```


----------



## BodyKra (31 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist dann entspricht die Fördermenge (die ja in Volumen/Zeit angegeben ist) direkt dem l/min Verbrauch (Einheiten bereinigt).
> 
> Also Pumpe läuft dann Verbrauch gleich Fördermenge. Wenn die Pumpe steht Verbrauch gleich Null.
> 
> ...


 
Also der verbrauch ist schon interessant da ja im winter der brenner mehrmals pro stunde starten kann.und im Sommer ist es interessant zu wissen wieviel öl für das wasser erhitzen verbraucht wird. Ich möchte als Anzeige haben :

-Verbrauch pro stunde
-verbrauch pro Tag
-Gesamtverbrauch öl (vom Tanken-bis zum nächsten Tanken
-Restinhahlt Tanks damit ich nicht immer den Tankaufschrauben muss

Außerdem hoffe ich zu erfahren wieviel ersparnis Öl zwischen nicht gedämmten haus und gedämmten Haus liegt.wird nächsten Sommer gedämmt.


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> -Verbrauch pro stunde
> -verbrauch pro Tag



Dann wäre aber eine Kurve sehr sinnvoll. Die man Speichert die S7-200 hat sicher auch einen Speicherbereich wie ein DB oder sowas. Für den Wochen Monate Verlauf.


----------



## repök (31 August 2007)

Wenn keiner was an der Heizung gemacht hat, könnte der Verbrauch in kg/h sogar noch stimmen. Bei mir hab ich eine andere Düse verbaut. Deswegen hatte ich das ausgelitert. Genauer gehts dann nur noch mit Zählwerk.


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

Ich stimme repök zu. Auslitern  macht sinn  schon alleine das Spezifische Gewicht hat ja einen Bereich von 0,82 bis 0,86 kg/dm³ das macht echt was aus. Wenn die Pumpe ein konstantes Volumen fördert wird das wohl genauer werden.


----------



## BodyKra (31 August 2007)

Also ich fahre bis morgen zu meinen Haus.

Ich Versuche mal Rauszukriegen den Verbrauch KG/h

zu @Repök. Ich versuche mal herauszufinden ob noch der Orginaldüsen typ noch eingebaut wird.die heizung ist von 1989.

zu @Repök und @Zottos erklärt mir bitte mal ausgelittert

zu @Zottos mal als info Die S7 200 CPU224 Hat einen db(habe mich noch nicht so damit auseinadergesetzt) und hat sämtilche mathematische funktionen +-*/ Sinus Cosinus usw. das mit der kurve klingt gut lässt sich leider  _nicht_ mit dem TP177micro darstellen. wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen zum Monatsende Werte afschreiben und werte zurücksetzen (Automatisch um 23.59)


----------



## SPSTorsten (31 August 2007)

der druck spielt auch noch eine rolle...
frag einfach deinen schornsteinfeger beim nächsten mal wie hoch der verbrauch ist, der hat ne verbrauchstabelle und kann das einfach ablesen.


die pumpe fördert zwar ein konstantes volumen, aber leider werden nur ca 10% davon verbraucht der rest fliesst in den rücklauf...

ansonsten kannst du direkt am brenner das einschaltsignal abgreifen für einen *Brenner*betriebsstundenzähler und schon hast du deinen verbrauch...
(mit dieser erprobten methode kannst du deinen JAhresverbrauch auf ca 1-2% genau bestimmen, das sollte völlig ausreichen )


----------



## edison (31 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> -Pumpe läuft=steuert den einen minutentakt (sm0.4) der CPU an


 
Minutentakt wird wohl zu ungenau, aber war das nicht auch sm0.5 ?
Sm0.4 wäre dann der Sekundentakt und schon eher zu gebrauchen.
Die 200er ist nich so mein Ding

Das Conrad Teil hat ein Kollege im Einsatz und ist recht zufrieden damit.
Der Verbrauch ist abhängig von der Düse und Laufzeit, Pumpenlaufzeit = Brennerlaufzeit.
Von der Genauigkeit her sollte es für das angestrebte Vorhaben prima ausreichen.


----------



## Junior (31 August 2007)

Hallo

wichtig währe noch die Laufzeit der Warmwasserumwälzpumpe mit 
einzubeziehen um zwischen Heizung und Warmwasserbetrieb zu 
unterscheiden. da kann man ja mal einfach ein Koppelrelais mit
einbinden.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## SPSTorsten (31 August 2007)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wichtig währe noch die Laufzeit der Warmwasserumwälzpumpe mit
> einzubeziehen um zwischen Heizung und Warmwasserbetrieb zu
> ...


 
das ist völlig irrelevant. Der Brenner verbrennt immer die gleiche Menge pro Zeit egal was dahinter passiert.(Zweipunktregler: an oder aus, dazwischen gibts nix)
und berechnen kann man da auch nix exakt mit...


----------



## repök (31 August 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> der druck spielt auch noch eine rolle...
> frag einfach deinen schornsteinfeger beim nächsten mal wie hoch der verbrauch ist, der hat ne verbrauchstabelle und kann das einfach ablesen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
genau deswegen soll er es ja auslitern!
littermass und stoppuhr sollten da genügen.


----------



## BodyKra (1 September 2007)

*Bin wieder da..*

Also...



> Minutentakt wird wohl zu ungenau, aber war das nicht auch sm0.5 ?
> Sm0.4 wäre dann der Sekundentakt und schon eher zu gebrauchen.
> Die 200er ist nich so mein Ding
> 
> ...


 
sm0.5=30sek an/30 sek aus
sm0.4=0,5sekan/0,5sek aus

muss ich mal sehen was ich nehme.

und zu eigentlichen Thema


Also auf dem Typen schild steht 20-51kw Leistung und verbrauch 1,7-4,3kg/h und der brenner ist auf 28KW eingestellt(1/4 der maximalen Leistung) dann müsste nach adam riese der verbrauch bei ca. 2,35kg/h(1/4). und ich denke das eure genannten faktoren (Düse, Druck, Öltyp, usw) schon einkalkuliert sind in auf den angegebenen wert auf dem Typenschild.Die düse ist noch wie die orginale (gleicher typ)
Fakt ist das die Einspritzung immer gleich ist da die Pumpe und düse nicht geregelt werden.
_-Brenner zündet=Ölpumpe an Brenner aus=Ölpumpe aus_

  Übrigens sonst arbeite ich mit Gasbrennern 2stufig/350-450KW da ist das geregelt wegen der 2 stufen.

Trotzdem Danke an alle für die schnellen Antworten
oder sehe ich das Falsch???


----------



## tobias (2 September 2007)

Hallo
ich 'stoppte' den umgerechneten Heizölverbrauch ca. seit Oktober 2005 per S7 (Laufzeit über den Betriebsstundenkontakt am Brenner von 230VAV auf 24VDC umgesetzt). Das ist das von C******* ja als so grossartig gepriesene Prinzip dort vertriebener 'Ölverbrauchszähler'. 
Der vom jeweiligen 'Wartungsklempner' eingestellte Durchsatz ist dabei ziemlich genau (verglichen mit dem Auslitern) am Schieber im Brenner am Düsenstock abzulesen, jedenfalls bei meinem Brenner kam das hin. Er ist veränderlich und nicht wie in C***** suggeriert am Typenschild fixiert. 
Allerdings ist die Abweichung zum vor zwei Monaten nun endlich hinzugekauften und eingebauten (hochgenauem) Durchlaufmesser mit elektrischer Auslesung und Schnittstelle erheblich. Keinesfalls konstant bewegt sich diese zwischen +- 18% was den aktuellen Durchlauf betrifft. (sage ich mal cm³ pro Brennerintervall). Im Mittelwert der letzten zwei Monate kam die reine Umrechnung da besser hin - die Abweichung lag bei 9% im Juli und 7% im August. 
Der Ursache auf den Grund gegangen las ich gerade in den vergangenen Tagen sowohl in einigen Fachzeitschriften als auch Inetzforen dass eben der Durchsatz nicht wie von C***** beglaubugt über die gesamte Laufzeit konstant ist sondern vielmehr von unterschiedlichen Faktoren bestimmt schwankt. Dieses deckt sich so auch mit meiner Beobachtung
Gruss
tobias


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich einen Durchflussmesser nehme, der Impulse bringt ist das auch eine mögliche Variante???


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2007)

Klaro wäre das ne möglichkeit. Impulse addieren >> Fertig.


----------



## webholle (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau anders herum:

Auszug aus der Onlinehilfe über die Sondermerker:

SM0.4 
Dieses Bit sorgt für einen Takt, der 30 Sekunden eingeschaltet und 30 Sekunden ausgeschaltet ist, und zwar für eine Zykluszeit von 1 Minute. Damit verfügen Sie über eine leicht zu programmierende Verzögerungszeit bzw. eine Taktzeit von 1 Minute.

SM0.5 
Dieses Bit sorgt für einen Takt, der 0,5 Sekunden eingeschaltet und 0,5 Sekunden ausgeschaltet ist, und zwar für eine Zykluszeit von 1 Sekunde. Damit verfügen Sie über eine leicht zu programmierende Verzögerungszeit bzw. eine Taktzeit von 1 Sekunde.

MfG,

webholle


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Klaro wäre das ne möglichkeit. Impulse addieren >> Fertig.


 

Hab ja den grundwert vom typenschild und da der ölrücklauf vom Brenner nur zum Filter geht kann ich ja den Durchflussmesser vor den Filter einbauen .


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

webholle schrieb:


> Genau anders herum:
> 
> Auszug aus der Onlinehilfe über die Sondermerker:
> 
> ...


 
ja Sorry verwechsle die beiden immer mal werde aber mir einen eigenen baun mit 59sek aus und 1 sek an ist besser


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Hab ja den grundwert vom typenschild und da der ölrücklauf vom Brenner nur zum Filter geht kann ich ja den Durchflussmesser vor den Filter einbauen .


 
Denke ist die einfachste Lösung deinen Heizölverbrauch anzuzeigen.

Mußt halt nur genau schauen bzw auslitern wieviel ml/Impulse gepumpt werden.
Dann wertest diesen Impuls über eine Flanke in der SPS aus und addierst diese Menge zur gesamt Menge.

Das ganze kannst ja weiter treiben. Ich hab sowas ähnliches. Ich zeig mir immer die Tagesmenge sowie den Gesamtverbrauch an.


----------



## tobias (3 September 2007)

> Wie sieht es aus wenn ich einen Durchflussmesser nehme, der Impulse bringt ist das auch eine mögliche Variante???


Früher stand mal an den Zapfsäulen: Blasenfrei zapfen ...
Durchflussmesser mit Impulsausgabe die für die Ölleitung geeignet sind gibts nicht viele ... zudem gibts Zweileitungs und Einleitungs Ölzulaufsysteme. 
Und damit das Ganze mit geeigneten Teilen überhaupt funktionieren kann sind zudem einige Grundvoraussetzungen zu beachten:
Fällt der Durchlaufmesser aus |verdreckt |blockiert |etc. oder wird undicht steht auch die Heizung.
Es müssen also an geeigneter Stelle geeignete Filter und Bypässe eingebaut werden - kostet 'ne Stange Geld, läuft dann aber umso besser. 
Wir haben das übrigens eine ganze Zeitlang mit diversen Systemen ausprobiert - wobei sich zeigte dass die Auswahl funktionierender Lösungen recht gering ist. 
Ein Durchflussmesser im unteren 0,5 kEuro Bereich der annähernd die Vorraussetzung erfüllt automatisch ausgelesen werden zu können ist der Satronic. Allerdings ist auch dort ein externer Impulsabgriff nicht vorgesehen und die Anschlüsse am Gerät müssen modifiziert werden (womit garantiert die Garantie erlischt). Das Teil wird auf der Druckseite der Ölpumpe im Brenner eingebaut; in Onlineshops mittlerweile für netto um die 130 Euro für den Geber (incl. Einbausatz), 130Euro das Display (incl. Kabel) und ca. 200 Euro für den Feinstfilter angeboten kann wer ihn selber einbauen will und bereit ist den Brenner dabei zu riskieren losprobieren ... es geht.


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

Ich geb dir recht Heizöl ist nie wirklich sauber. Es müsste doch auch gehen wenn ich den Durchflussmesser Parallel in die ölleitung hänge.Wenn nicht mache ich das ganze doch über die Laufzeit der Ölpumpe.Ist dann nicht ganz genau aber sicher für den Brenner.


----------



## BodyKra (3 September 2007)

*Ölschema*

So hab das mal gemalt




Hier mal ein Bsp. von einen D-Messer:



> *DURCHFLUSSM. FCH-M-POM-LC G1/8/2XM5)*







*Flow Meter FCH-m-POM-LC 0,01 - 3,5 l/min*
Durchflussmesser zum Messen von kleinsten Mengen für Wasser, Benzin, Diesel oder Heizöl. Dient zur Verbrauchsmessung an Lkw, Pkw oder Ultra-Light-Flugzeugen usw. Alle Medium berührten Teile sind aus beständigem Kunststoff. Der integrierte Hall-Sensor liefert ein exaktes Rechteck-Signal.
Passender Totalizer/Flow-Controller siehe ARS 260/ASR 261, FCC-01-CO.


*Lieferumfang:*

Einschiebedüse D = 1 mm
Steckergehäuse
3 Krimpkontakte


----------



## tobias (3 September 2007)

Hallo
wie ich dem Rohrschema entnehme ist es eine Eindraht-Zulaufleitung. Bei Einrohr ist wichtig (oder soll allen Aussagen nach wichtig sein) dass möglichst zur Fördermenge gerechnet die kleinstmöglichen Rohrquerschnitte verlegt werden. Der Grund ist das durch den dann auftretenden 'Kappilareffekt' - ist natürlich physikalisch gesehen kein echter K-effekt aber nenne ich es hier mal so - es in den Rohren keine (Dampf)Blasenbildung geben kann. Der Brenner würde sich daran verschlucken und die Druckstösse zum Nachzünden führen. 
Bei Zweirohrsystemen ist das egal weil der Filter ja über den Rücklauf entlüftet. 
Habe ich auch zuerst nicht geglaubt und ignoriert, aber selbst kleinste Veränderungen führen evtl. genau dazu das es 'bläst' (der Ölschaum z.Bsp. im Filter aufsteigt). Deswegen muss im Prinzip ein (autom.) Luftabscheider zum Filter geschaltet werden. Hatte ich auch nicht, und ging, wenn der Bypass senkrecht auf der Wand verlief und Bypass und Ölzähler vor Inbetriebnahme einzeln entlüftet wurden. Zumindest der Bypass muss zudem absperrbar sein denn sonst läuft alles am Ölzähler worbei. Bei mir läuft die Ölleitung vom Tank(boden) an die Decke und wieder runter zum Brenner (ein umgedrehtes 'U') - hatte im ersten Versuch einen Durchlaufölzähler von Braun (HZ irgendwas) dadrin wo integriert ein Filter vor war was noch 'ne extra Luftblase ergab. Und die Luft da raus zu bekommen war ein Problem weswegen das anfangs ewig in Störung ging bis es so einigermassen hingebogen war. Habs dann immer wie Bremsleitungen entlüftet, vom Tank aus durchgepumpt bis keine Blasen mehr kamen. 
Das Nächste in Richtung Luftansaugung ist das der Durchflussmesser auf Dauer hermetisch dicht sein muss. Ob die Plastiknippel vom grossen C* das (lange) sind ? ... muss und wird sich zeigen. Könnte aber klappen ist ja POM. 
Logisch gibts dahingehend im Prinzip auch noch 'Zulassungsverordnungen' wg. Brandschutz oder so. Allerdings interessieren mich die auch weniger .... und wenn über der ein oder anderen etwas plastikhaltigen Eigenbaukonstruktion ein sauberes Handtuch hängt freut sich der Schornsteinfeger das er sich nach der ganzen schweisstreibenden Messerei die Hände abtrocknen kann ... 
Ein Durchlaufzähler ist auf jeden Fall genauer um den Tages- bzw. Zündintervallverbrauch zu erfassen. Alles andere bleibt Schätzerei. 
Gruss
tobias


----------



## tobias (3 September 2007)

Hallo
zu meiner Aussage: 'Alles andere bleibt Schätzerei'
sehe ich da gerade im Datenblatt die minimale Durchlaufmenge von 0,015l pro MINUTE. 
Die durchlaufende Brennerölmenge ist ja kg pro STUNDE und läge bei mir beispielsweise ca. um die 0,025 ltr/min. (25cm³/min). Der jetzt bei mir montierte Zäler eiert bei 2cm³ los und hat 2cm³/ STUNDE Fehlerquotienten. 
Ohne Anspruch auf die von mir adhoc jetzt hier evtl. eingeflossenen Kommafehler, sollte man es am ausgewählten Zähler mit dem abgeschätzten Brennerverbrauch mal durchrechnen um nicht zu nahe an die Mindestmenge zu kommen. Ich kann mir vorstellen da sonst 30% Schlupfverluste zu haben weil diese Geräte ja in den Genauigkeitsklassen immer so bei zweidrittel Endausschlag 'hinoptimiert' werden was Datenblattangaben betrifft.


----------



## SPSTorsten (4 September 2007)

Bau dir doch einfach einen definierten Zwischenlagerbehälter mit MINMAX-Befüllung(Füllstand MIN = Pumpe EIN... MAX=AUS) und zähle wie häufig die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird. Das dürfte die billigste, einfachste und genaueste Lösung sein. Allerdings kann man damit mit nicht so toll angeben wie mit einer Ultraschalldurchflussmessung...


----------



## BodyKra (6 September 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Bau dir doch einfach einen definierten Zwischenlagerbehälter mit MINMAX-Befüllung(Füllstand MIN = Pumpe EIN... MAX=AUS) und zähle wie häufig die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird. Das dürfte die billigste, einfachste und genaueste Lösung sein. Allerdings kann man damit mit nicht so toll angeben wie mit einer Ultraschalldurchflussmessung...


 
Dann müste ich ne 2te Pumpe nehmen und ein Behälter.zb Destilliertes Wasser 5Liter und 2 Neigundsschalter (Ölbeständig).

soweit ok aber ne vernünftige Pumpe???


----------



## SPSTorsten (6 September 2007)

evtl kann man sich sowas beim heizungsbauer  aus einer alten heizung rausreissen bzw was über den fachhandel bestellen. Soweit ich weiss hat grundfoss da ein grosses sortiment was pumpen angeht...
ich denke dass das ganze auf jeden fall billiger sein dürfte als eine genaue durchflussmessung in dieser grössenordnung


----------



## BodyKra (6 September 2007)

ok melde mich wenn ich was brauchbares auf die beine gestellt habe.


----------

